# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Treningi po replantacji 1

## Nie zarejestrowany

Syn miał we wtorek wypadek w szkole, kolega uderzył go z całej siły łokciem w buzię. W wyniku tego prawa 1 wypadła z korzeniem, lewa 1 i dwie 2 ruszały się. Udał się z opiekunem do stomatologa gdzie po zdjęciach RTG podjęto decyzję o replantacji wybitego zęba i nałożeniu szyn zabezpieczających na pozostałe uszkodzone zęby. W środę na kontroli włączono leczenie antybiotykiem. We wtorek (tydzień po wypadku) mamy przyjechać na kontrolę i na kanałowe leczenie prawej 1. Powiedziano nam że syn te szyny będzie nosił ok 6 tygodni. Syn jest sportowcem ile czasu po zabiegu replantacji nie może trenować.

----------

